# Lone Wolf Treestands.



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been looking into buying a new stand and these have caught my eye. The model I wan't is $190 which is alot for a stand, but after reading about all of the fetures I think it might be worth it.

One of the things that really stood out to me is the angle adjustability, and the hook that they have. You can buy multiple hooks hang them in different tree's and simply attatch the stand.

I guess my question is does anyone have experience with them, and if so how do you like it. Downfalls??

Thanks Mike


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The downfalls part wasn't a pun.. lol I ment downfalls with the stand. :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a Alpha climber, its light, quiet, safe, and easy to use. A little pricey but it has not slipped while climbing a tree which I guess actually makes it a bargain.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got a hang on, can't remember the model, it's about 7 yrs old. They are light, quiet, and comfortable. I'd certainly buy another.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

They are great, I really like them. Like others have said, light and quiet. Little to spendy for me though and that is the only reason I don't have 10 instead of 1.


----------



## 2short (May 22, 2007)

i've also got an alpha climber and can't believe how quiet and safe it is; best i've ever owned. i'm sure the model you're looking at is equally as good. i like the traction you get on the platforms also.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, after a ton of time checking around and looking online I decided against the stand. I really like it, and will probably get one next year, but I found some stands that are really nice for $50 Instead of $79.99 I got 4 stands for the price of one Lone Wolf. I have four locations in mind and I was going to move the Lone Wolf from spot to spot, but I figured it would make more sense to get one for each spot and keep them up.

Thanks for all the input, I know eventually I will have one, but as of right now this will work better.

Thanks guys!
Mike


----------

